#   >  Antenna Tuner MFJ-989D

## ROMAS-LY3CU

.
   .









 !

----------


## Balaganoff

> .


+1          .    .       :Smile:

----------


## RN6LKU

!




> +1          .    .


      -   .        .       - . ,    .

*  32 ():*

      .   ,  .        .

----------


## Tube.

, , , SWR   ..,    - .
   QSL  ,       - .

 Kenwood TS-820S + MFJ 989C       (.   )    S2001A Matsuchita Electri.

----------


## RO5D

(    )    50 ?
    .
    !
       ,     .

----------

?  -  .     .                         .      ,        ,    50 ,  100...    , 1800    .       .      -1000,       -   .

----------

R7MU,

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> .                     150. 5-15    .         .               100            .     27-30     .73! .


  ,     ,   ,    56,      ,   10,  !           ?  :Smile:   .,,   ,,  ,     ,      . !        :Super: 
 !  ,   -50 0,,     5 ,   ,  ..!    -50 ,  .     .         500 $,,       ::::

----------


## nickola

> :      ""     ,   "",         . ,    50% "",  ,        "" ?   .   .  ,          .  ,          .


  .         .       .       .          .    300   2     . ,;              1 .5 .      3-      .       . 90 .      .      28.4 .  ..     .        .    ..   ..  15 . 73! ..  .               .

*  7 ():*




> :      ""     ,   "",         . ,    50% "",  ,        "" ?   .   .  ,          .  ,          .


  .         .       .       .          .    300   2     . ,;              1 .5 .      3-      .       . 90 .      .      28.4 .  ..     .        .    ..   ..  15 . 73! ..

----------


## RO5D

.
           1.
http://dl2kq.de/ant/kniga/326.htm
       ,       .
   .

----------


## nickola

> .           1.http://dl2kq.de/ant/kniga/326.htm       ,       .   .


#$&#162;$$$$$$$      .        .     RG 213 C/U.            90 .          ... (..   ).        28   .    24    21 .   .    .                3  .          .            ..      . 73!   .                        .....

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

,   -?
         ,  .
     .
73.

----------

*Romas LY3CU*,
      56.  ?
       ?
         .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

"" ,        ,  -  ,    ... ,     ""   . 73!

----------


## ra9dm

> ,   -?


         ....  , -  .....          ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ra9dm

> .
> 
>      .
> 80-2
> 40-3,5
> 20-4 !
>  .


    .... :Smile:

----------


## ra9dm

> ?


     ....  .  .  .... :!:

----------


## RO5D

> .
> 80-2
> 40-3,5
> 20-4 !
>  .


  !
   .
    .




> , -  .....


  (42)     (10-80)   1,5.
-      .

----------


## nickola

> ......


    .     .     500               .           .      .         .     .       .   : 857 + 500+ Z  + ft   vx-7r   .     -989        1.3 .      . 425     ., . .Rv3Abr.

----------


## VA6AM

> *Romas LY3CU*,       !     .


      ...    :Razz:

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

::::  ::::  ::::  ,  ,      :::: 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
    !
80-1,2
40-1,7
20-3---.

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> ?


,      ?        ? :::: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------



> ?


   .    ,  !

----------


## RO5D

> ?


     !
    !




> ?


  .

    .
      .

----------


## M0NPQ

http://www.palstar.com/hf-auto.php 
 :Rolling Eyes:  
Average rating: 3.5/5    *MFJ-989D*

----------


## nickola

Rz3Zx                    .  .      84    1.1  1850     80- .        3.5  3.9 (       )           LU  3799      .   . .  LU CX  PY  .       2  4-   .   80 .   .         65   10      270 .   -3            (     )   ...   .   .    -  .    4.7 .

----------


## ua0ww

,         ,           ,          ......... :Smile:

----------


## RC2SC

> " "   .  - !


-  .    ,     .       .      .
            80-40-20 ?

----------


## SergeyK

"".

----------


## RC2SC

> .


 ,    .          ,  .
: , .  ,     (,  ,   ,
    .).

----------


## RO5D

> Rz3Zx


  !
      40     .
      (1972 ..)        .
21            .
         .
     .
     .
   !




> 80-40-20 ?


 ....
     ...

----------


## UN8GEQ

> .       857     -120    .              .


   - ?

----------


## R7LC

> !
>       40     .
>       (1972 ..)        .
> 21            .
>          .
>      .
>      .
>    !


       20 .  .  ,  .

----------


## RO5D

> 20 .  .  ,


     !
   !
     .
 !

----------


## RO5D

> !!!


 .
                .



> !!!


      .
 :Razz: .



> 


      .
     .



> 


 .



> 


      .
!

----------


## RO5D

> ...    ,    ...


   .
     .
       .



> - , ,


   ,      .



> ,


       .



> ,


   .
     !

----------


## RO5D

> 


3.   :
3.3.11.       ,      (,   "" ).  ,     ,      ,           .

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

> .


RZ3RX,     ?     .     "". "   "("", )!
Romas,  !       . ,      . 
 ,  ,   . 

73! 
 , UT4UHG

----------


## UT4UHG

> ,       .


 (  -   :Smile: ) , ,    ,      ,   :      -   .  -,         . 73!

----------

.     .           .       .(   "" ) 
-,     !!!  ,    ,-  " ". :        ,   .   ""  5 , 5  .  ,   ,   ...
PS  ,  "" . ,  ,    : , , .    ,   "", , ...  ???

----------


## nickola

> .     .           .       .(   "" ) -,     !!!  ,    ,-  " ". :        ,   .   ""  5 , 5  .  ,   ,   ...PS  ,  "" . ,  ,    : , , .    ,   "", , ...  ???


,   ,               .  4.63                . .         .           .          . . 73!

----------


## RO5D

> -


  !
  ,   ,     -       !



> -,


   .
   .
!



> 


   .
    ,    .



> ""       -


!



> 


  - .



> 


  !
   (  ),     .
       .

----------


## RAMBLER

> !
>    (  ),     .
>        .


   ,  ,  ,   ,          .
    ,        ?

"   (=1),   ,          50 ,            50      .
   >1,   ,     ,        ( ,   ).        ,        50 ,      .               R,        ,    R,            .     :
          (3.2.13)   :  
      ,  
    ,            (=1).  
      3.2.13     ,      (   3.2.12,        _a_).       ,  ,             .      ,         1 ,                100 .  ,  3.2.13             ,              .
       3.2.9.
 
          1
          2
          3
          4
          5
          7
          10
          20

 b
          100%
          88%
          75%
          64%
          55,6%
          44%
          33%
          18,1%




       ,  *        -      ,                  (      ).* 
  ,        (,       )            :
              (3.2.14)        _a_ = 1       = 3    72,3%  75% (. . 3.2.7  3.2.8) = 54%,       = 5  62,5%  55,6 = 34,75%.      23      ,     .     ,          35    .
**  (  -),           (  R  = R ,  jX = - jX ),        -  ,                ).           ,   h>,          ,    ,    8095%.                  :
"

----------


## RAMBLER

> "" ..
> http://www.dl2kq.de/ant/kniga/326.htm


       ?
   ,   , ...

----------


## RO5D

> ,  ,


    .
    ,    .
     .
     .
 :
"",          ,       a .   ,  a =1  (     ,  50 ,   20   . . 3.2.7),  =1   81,3%""
     =3    30%,    .
      ,   .
  .
      1,       .
   ,      .

----------


## ra9dm

*RAMBLER*,  -  .     .....      ...  .... :Smile:

----------


## ra9dm

*RZ3RX*,     ,       (  ).    ,   .....     .... :Smile:      - 56 ....

----------

> ,       (  )


      .   ,          ,        . 
http://news.cqham.ru/articles/detail.phtml?id=339

----------


## ra9dm

> .


 ......      ....   ...(   )

----------


## ra9dm

*RZ3RX*,  .... , ,    ..... :!:       ......   ....

----------


## RAMBLER

> ,       .
>      .


 - ,  ...

----------


## RAMBLER

> .
>   "    "


 ,    ""  "",  ,     ... 
    ?-)

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

.

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> 


,  .

----------


## R7HG

> MFJ 962D.   500   .  ""  80 +   300 .      ,   160.              ..


    MFJ 962D,  TS-570SG   DN-600,  A4S      40 .      .  ,    40  -    7.100   1.5.    ,  MFJ 962D   1.0   25 ,     100 .     = 0   1.0.      10 ,      550-600 .      =1.0,      2-3 ,          15 ,  1.5                .     5              7 ,   ,       250-300 .       MFJ 962D      ?    A4S     DX-1000  36 , ..    15   .

----------


## nickola

.    .   80-    15-20 . 160           .;

----------


## UA6ATG

LDG,        :Razz:     100  .          :          Ham    (     )       .. .     ,   .

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> .  100     1.5  .       . .


  ,    ?

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> , (, ).



   ?
     ,     ,  .
   ,            .

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> ...    ...  200-250     .


200-250 ,  QRP !!!!  :Razz:    1500 .

*  56 ():*

     ,   !
http://www.cqham.ru/ant43_2.htm
 ,  .
,  .

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> .     .    .        .         .      .          .   .             (   )9       (         )&     .       .             .     .                      .            (   )  .     .  .  .......


 .,
------------------
      ,   ,     ,   .      :Smile: 
   -,,,     ,      -,,
  .
,       ,    ,
    MFJ.   ,    .
  .








  650 ,, 1500 .     :Smile:

----------


## nickola

650     .        .  989  19 ..   650     .   !           . .

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU



----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

+ , -50 om+  + .
, 
?

----------


## ur5mid

> *Romas LY3CU*,    .         "-". ..     ,     . ,         ,         .      50 .....       ....


 .     Expert 1k-fa      .   stand by( )   ++   ,      .            .

----------


## ra9dm

> .


   .... :!:  ...........   :Smile:

----------


## Tube.

> .... ...........


 ,      !

----------


## George1

*ut7ca*,     .  MFJ-998   "  " -   ,   ( )          . 160 - 2, 80 - 4, 40 - 7 , 30 - 10, 20 - 14, 17 - 18, 15 - 21, 12 - 25, 10 - 28.
  ,    (, )   .      .

----------


## R5FM

121   ,        .      ( 24,5 ),          .           450     .
 -       1500?

----------

UA3RRT, ut7ca

----------


## George1

> 1500       2  20,2,     (   121). , ,   ,   (   MFJ 962D    - ,       ).   -           50   (    ),      1?      1, 3...   .=1   -       , ..    ,   .


-,  -   !
   -  ,      -  -      . , ,     , ,   ,  ,  -   (  ). -   ,   50 ,    ""       .           . ,   ,    . 1.   -      -  .   -       -  ,      .   -     ( ,    "   . - ,     )     "".   "Tune"   (  "Tune"  ) -   . -     8,7 ,      .  ,      "". 
      ,      "".
-   -  .
 . .

----------


## UA3LM

> 


  ?    ?!

----------

Boris..

----------


## UA3LM

> ,            :http://hamware.de/hardware/tuner615B/at615B-e.htm


          .     .  -140     .




> 


   !!!!!!((((((((  ((

----------


## George1

?    -     .

----------


## George1

> George1 ?


 .    ?

----------


## furor

:
        9 
  SW103A-B.     
   -       
    12,  ?
 .  1  .

----------


## ut7ca

MFJ-989D. ut7ca@yandex.ru  .

----------


## Integral

*R3WZ*,     50, 100, 150  200     .      ,  -        -   (LDG AT-600ProII).         .      "".

----------


## R3WZ

.     20-30   50      -.

----------

